# Adria S 660sl gross train weight



## vicwo (Mar 6, 2008)

Good morning Can anyone tell me what weight 2009 Adria S660sl can tow please ? I dont mean the weight on the ball its the official towing weight. The british vans all seem to give this in the manufacturers tech spec. 
Peter Summers where are you when i need you. I have lost your e-mail.

Thanks everyone Vic


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

The train weight will be the largest (of four if you have two axles)weight shown on your VIN plate and is the maximum permitted weight of both trailer and towing vehicle combined.

This article should help:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-65112-a-guide-to-motorhome-weights-and-the-terms-used.html


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

easy answer,

lift the bonnet and look at the vin plate or inside conversion  
should have 4 weight listings

1 axel
2axel
3 train weight -what you can tow incl motorhome
4 max vehicle weight

so deduct total vehicle weight from train weight give what you can tow -on paper only using it is another altogether story

or email Adria uk or phone premier motorhomes


----------

